# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Project Intu, platform designed to enable embodied cognitive functions in IoT devices, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA - intu.ai

## Airicist

Developer - International Business Machines Corporation (IBM)

Watson, artificially intelligent computer system

Home page - ibm.com/watson/developercloud/project-intu.html

github.com/watson-intu

----------


## Airicist

Short talk on Intu - Agent based system

Published on Nov 4, 2016




> Ray Chancey, Director of Watson Labs @ IBM, provides insight into how Intu's agent based architecture can come in play to execute real life scenarios.

----------


## Airicist

News release
"IBM Launches Experimental Platform for Embedding Watson into Any Device"
Developers can extend Watson speech, language, vision and empathy capabilities to new form factors

November 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Integrating Vonage’s Nexmo Voice API with IBM Watson’s Project Intu

Published on Nov 9, 2016




> IBM has worked with Nexmo, the Vonage API platform, to demonstrate the ways Intu can be integrated with both Watson and third-party APIs to bring an additional dimension to cognitive interactions via voice-enabled experiences using Nexmo’s Voice API's support of websockets.

----------


## Airicist

Intu Behaviors

Uploaded on Dec 8, 2016




> In this video, you’ll learn how to to modify the behavior of your Intu instance with an Emotion Behavior Agent. You’ll see how giving positive feedback affects the response of this Intu instance.


"Moving forward from Watson Developer Conference with Project Intu"

by Tammy Lew
December 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM Wants To Build AI That Isn't Socially Awkward"
Big Blue says its latest Watson tech enables chatbots, robots, and even smart cars and houses that can understand and relate to humans.

by Sean Captain
December 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Installing Intu on a Raspberry Pi

Published on Dec 19, 2016




> Learn from the experts.This video will show you how to install Intu on a new device, Raspberry Pi. You will learn how to add a new sensor, a mic, to the Raspberry Pi so you can talk to it! Find the steps at ibm.biz/ProjectIntuDocs , workshop #5.

----------


## Airicist

Intu Behaviors

Published on Dec 19, 2016




> In this video, you’ll learn how to to modify the behavior of your Intu instance with an Emotion Behavior Agent. You’ll see how giving positive feedback affects the response of this Intu instance. Find the steps at ibm.biz/ProjectIntuDocs , workshop #3.

----------


## Airicist

Watson Conversation on Intu

Published on Jan 23, 2017




> Learn how to add your own instance of Watson Conversation on Intu. This video will teach you how to make your dialog compatible in one easy step and how to add multiple workspaces to one Intu instance.


"Embodying Project Intu"

by Tammy Lew
January 23, 2017

----------

